# IBS-D and My Period



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a long post. I apologize.I went off the pill last fall as I had read that ortho-tricyclen can cause D. I went back on it this month for several reasons. First, because I have terrible acne when not on it and I grew so tired of waking up every morning with a new blemish. Second, over the past few months the cramps I would get with my period were growing worse and worse. When I was on the pill I did not have such bad cramps. Third, the week leading up to my period was terrible. I became C and had horrid gas and gas pains. Then when I got my period look out (terrible D)!I am wondering if anyone else experiences this? And if so, how do you cope? Finally, does anyone have any other suggestions for birth control pills. I am thinking about taking the one that you never get your period as that would alleviate some of these problems. I go to see my doctor on the 18th of June. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do well on the continous pill (and you can try it with the ones you have, just don't take the week off pills)Hormones can effect the GI tract in any woman. Even women without IBS report they have more GI symptoms around the time of their period. I think for some IBSers this is just amplified as things are messed up already.K.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I understand! I don't get constipated before a period though I just get diarrhea and then it just gets worse and worse. On the day that my period arrives it is always terrible. I too suffered from terrible stomach cramps so I went on the pill as well. I have been wondering whether I should try and change to one of the continual ones - without a period. I just worry that everything might cease up. It is getting ridiculous though as when you have tummy ache the last thing I want is d and more tummy ache. I wondered whether it could all be hormone related ? do you think that is possible? I'm scared to come off it all together as I won't have a clue when I am going to get it - at least at the moment I know what day I am going to have to get up really early!


----------



## mar0462 (Jun 28, 2007)

I am a 45year old woman and I've had horrible pain and digestive problems since my 12th birthday when I first got my period. I've been diagnosed with endomitrious more than once and was fortunate to have the one child. I experienced relielf from period pain and IBS when I was on birth control pills, and I began using them when I was 18 years old. So, for the first six years, I had to use your word "cope" with it. It was a horrid nightmare and I don't think at this day and age any young girl or women in their productive years should just learn to "cope". There needs to be options, medical, emotional, physical and an understanding that this darn pain is not in our heads! If I were you, I would try the pill and see how that works. But, don't stop going for regular check-ups and if a CT-scan on you abdomen and your intestine are visible, now is the time to do it. I am now diagnosed with IBS - it has never ended for (the pain, I mean).









Lillett said:


> This is a long post. I apologize.I went off the pill last fall as I had read that ortho-tricyclen can cause D. I went back on it this month for several reasons. First, because I have terrible acne when not on it and I grew so tired of waking up every morning with a new blemish. Second, over the past few months the cramps I would get with my period were growing worse and worse. When I was on the pill I did not have such bad cramps. Third, the week leading up to my period was terrible. I became C and had horrid gas and gas pains. Then when I got my period look out (terrible D)!I am wondering if anyone else experiences this? And if so, how do you cope? Finally, does anyone have any other suggestions for birth control pills. I am thinking about taking the one that you never get your period as that would alleviate some of these problems. I go to see my doctor on the 18th of June. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------

